# New member, need puppy food adivice!!



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm so glad to have found this forum it's awesome!! Next weekend I will be a new mom, she is an adorable Havanese pup. This is my first Havanese and I'm so happy.... and very confused with all the food brands out there, the breeder has her on Royal Canin puppy 33, I'will like to know if there is something better that I can transition her to. Want the best for her!! I was thinking of Innova puppy, or Wellness puppy.What do you guys think? She will be 8 weeks when I get her. Thank you!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum!*



There are a lot of good foods out there. We used Wellness Puppy. This is a subject that gets discussed often on this forum. Feel free to do a search. Here is one thread to get you started:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5021&highlight=puppy+food

Please come back and post pics of your new puppy.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheryl thanks for the advice, I' can't wait to have her!!

Tatiana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tatiana, welcome to the forum!

As Cheryl already said, this is very often discussed topic. You will find numerous topics about foods on this forum. A good resource for food research is the Whole Dog Journal (they have a web site and you can order back issues of their publications from their most recent recommendations from spring of this year) and many people like dogfoodanalysis.com too. 

My first two Havanese were on Innova Puppy and it was a bit too rich for one of them. It has a lot of richer ingredients and we had a lot of butt baths when on that food. My vet strongly urged me to not use that food for Havanese, but many do well on it.

I no longer use puppy varieties for any of my dogs. They start off on adult formulas.

May I ask why you are thinking of switching?


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Kimberly thanks for your advice, I was thinking of switching because of the corn gluten meal. (Royal canin has it) I have read in sevaral books that you should stay away from corn gluten , corn etc. I didn't know that you could give a puppy adult food...I'm pretty lost in this matter! Can you recomend me something mild for the havanese tummy?
Thanks
Tatiana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did they say _why_ to stay away from it? If there isn't a problem (allergy or sensitivity), I'm an advocate of the saying, "If it isn't broke, don't fix it."

Many Havs do very well on the basic Purina Pro Plan foods, while others seek out the "higher end" foods. I use a salmon kibble from Fromm Family Foods, but I chose that formula specifically for one of my dogs that needed the extra salmon and moved all my other dogs to it for ease in feeding.

I really recommend doing some searching for information from the Whole Dog Journal. If you do a search on this forum, use the word "journal" to limit your search hits. You can also search through Google, but the information is updated every year, so stick to 2008 info for your resource. A lot of recommendations changed after all the food recalls of last year.

I am not positive, but I think the WDJ issue from Feb or March of this year had all the kibble recommendations. They explain the criteria, including the ingredients, where the food is manufactured, and more.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Tatiana, I recommend Innova for puppy as well. My guys were on it and did great. To be honest though, you really don't need a "puppy" food. Most foods are great for all stages of a dog's life. I think it's more of a marketing thing. 

Dogfoodanalysis places it in just barely a 3 star category out of 6. I think you would do better to move to a higher category, say at least a 4 but better yet a 5. 

Just remember to transition a puppy slowly to a new food over the course of 5-10 days.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't feed Halo (can't imagine why). I'm back to Chicken Soup for now.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Tatiana!

Whatever food you decide to try, buy the _smallest _bag!

You really just have to see how your dog does on a particular food - even if the analysis, etc. is good, if they don't want to eat it or it gives them a runny stool, it won't work for you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I like Innova Evo for my picky girl Posh. I do mix in some Merrick canned, about a tablespoon, and a little bit of hot water. She was originally on a mix of Fromm's duck and sweet potato, and Nature's Variety Instinct. I decided I wanted to do a grain free food, so I went with the Evo which I can buy at my agility training facility. I like to support as much local business as possible and I can buy the Merrick here too. Kimberly had some great advice for you to check out the dogfoodanalysis.com site and the Whole foods site. There are some excellent threads out here about quality dog food. Best of luck!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I use Innova puppy and Sophie's tear staining got better....however; softer stools and more butt baths....*sigh*


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies! I was also thinking about giving her Fromms chicken a la veg, is it ok for puppies? 
thanks
Tatiana


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tatiana said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the replies! I was also thinking about giving her Fromms chicken a la veg, is it ok for puppies?
> thanks
> Tatiana


It should be fine. My puppy has been on the Salmon A la Veg and I just switched to the Duck and Sweet Potato last week. Fromm's says any of the Four Star Nutritionals is fine for puppies. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d.php


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Tatiana and :welcome: to the forum! Can't wait to see pictures of your little one! 

The Fromm's Chicken a la Veg should be fine for a puppy. Kubrick has been on the Duck and Sweet Potato since he was 4 months old.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Looks like Fromms is really good! what about their tummys? is it milder on it than Innova Puppy?
Tatiana


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My puppies are on Wellness Just for Puppy~
I have raised two litters on this and so far I have had no problems. Plus I am thrilled to see that Petco just started carrying it, which is much closer to me, as I was buying it in a smaller mom-and-pop grooming shop in the next town over.
Congrats on your new puppy!
Who are you getting it from, and do you have a name picked out yet?:biggrin1: I am a bit surprised to see that it's coming home at 8 weeks old, that is awful young for a Havanese puppy to go home!


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 12, 2008)

Katie thanks for the advice! I was also thinking about wellness, I have a hollistic store near my house that has almost every brand including wellness, innova, solid gold, etc. So that is not a problem. We don't have a name yet for our little girl. we are picking her up this weekend so I better think of one fast! 
Tatiana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tatiana said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like Fromms is really good! what about their tummys? is it milder on it than Innova Puppy?
> Tatiana


Yes, has been fine on their stomachs. I've raised several litters on Fromm Foods, including both Rufus & Shamouti (owned by good buddy a.ka. Christy, who posted a few replies up above this), without any stomach problems or poopy butts.


----------

